# Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?



## CrescentRose (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm considering to either get a rabbit or a guinea pig but I keep going back on forth not being able to decide which one would be best. They both seem really great but I'm unsure which one would suit me the most. Which one do you consider to be a better pet? Also some pros and cons for both might also help with my decision. Thank you.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it depends what you want in a pet?

also both are social animals and you should never get just one of either, they need to live in atleast pairs


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I had guinea pigs and they were very friendly and loved attention and were very talkative. 

As has been said - they should never be kept on their own.

Rabbits should not be kept with guinea pigs BTW.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

you had alot of replies on your other thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/392941-rabbits-guinea-pigs.html

Depends on personal preference, i love rabbits. They are harder to care for than Guinea Pigs so depends on how much time you have too. You will need two of whichever you choose tho.


----------



## CrescentRose (Feb 20, 2015)

Lil Miss said:


> it depends what you want in a pet?
> 
> also both are social animals and you should never get just one of either, they need to live in atleast pairs


I'm weighing more on the guinea pig side now since I've done more research and I plan on at least adopting two so the other one won't get lonely. 
Thank you for replying.


----------



## CrescentRose (Feb 20, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I had guinea pigs and they were very friendly and loved attention and were very talkative.
> 
> As has been said - they should never be kept on their own.
> 
> Rabbits should not be kept with guinea pigs BTW.


I am definitely weighing more towards the guinea pig side now. I do plan on at least getting a pair of them and thanks to research I have learned that rabbits and guinea pigs shouldn't be kept together which kinda already makes sense on it's own really.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## CrescentRose (Feb 20, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> you had alot of replies on your other thread
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/392941-rabbits-guinea-pigs.html
> 
> Depends on personal preference, i love rabbits. They are harder to care for than Guinea Pigs so depends on how much time you have too. You will need two of whichever you choose tho.


Whoops, sorry. I made a new thread since I thought I originally created it in the wrong place. I'm at the moment weighing more towards getting a guinea pig but thank you for the input. And of course I'll make sure to get a pair of them and not just one. 
Thank you.


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> you had alot of replies on your other thread
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/392941-rabbits-guinea-pigs.html
> 
> Depends on personal preference, i love rabbits. They are harder to care for than Guinea Pigs so depends on how much time you have too. You will need two of whichever you choose tho.


In my experience, I actually feel guinea pigs are far more hard work than rabbits, cleaning out my 5 rabbits in 3 seperate enclosures takes less time than doing the guinea pig hutch, as the buns are all litter trained. I also find rabbits more sociable with humans, and confident. I love my piggies but I won't be getting any more after my current 3 pass.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

catherine09 said:


> In my experience, I actually feel guinea pigs are far more hard work than rabbits, cleaning out my 5 rabbits in 3 seperate enclosures takes less time than doing the guinea pig hutch, as the buns are all litter trained. I also find rabbits more sociable with humans, and confident. I love my piggies but I won't be getting any more after my current 3 pass.


I love rabbits, but they can be very expensive to keep well. Not everyone realises that.

From your other thread-

_"We have several rabbits, both inside and outside, so should in theory be very biased, because we absolutely adore them.

However, they are surprisingly complex pets to keep, and they need highly dedicated owners with a large bank balance. Also, truly rabbit savvy vets are few and far between (bizarrely, they come under the vet category of exotics, so a vet ideally needs to specialise).

So - rabbits are as individual as we are - some sociable with people, others not. They are a prey species and will often resist being picked up, so aren't really ideal for being overhandled by children - although they will often seek out a nose rub.

Rabbits are sociable, so need a bonded friend - but these bonds can sometimes break down, meaning they have to be separated. Bonding can be a very stressful process, but once done, it is wonderful to watch two bunnies grooming each other, laying and playing together.

They need to be compatible personality wise, so choosing two pretty rabbits doesn't always work. Two babies may be OK together until the hormones strike, then they may start fighting, so it is better to get a ready bonded adult pair from a good rescue.

Rabbits can live into double figures, with the right home and vet care, so it is a long commitment.

Hormonal does can become vicious. Early spaying can help, and also avoids uterine cancer.

They need a surprisingly large accommodation - 50 square foot permanent access is recommended by vets. This means accommodation is expensive. Some people convert a shed and attach it to a run; some use walk in aviary type housing; a double storey 6ft by 2ft hutch with a 6ft by 6ft run underneath would just about be enough. Indoors, some convert a room for bunny use.

Much as I love rabbits, I would therefore recommend guinea pigs to someone who wants relatively undemanding family pets.

I feel a traitor."_

I am a total rabbit lover; have looked after several piggies for friends, but would never personally choose them as pets. However, they may be better for someone wanting relatively easy family pets.


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

I agree SummerSky, and perhaps I misunderstood your post. In terms of complexity, guinea pigs are much less complex to look after, but in terms of time, I find rabbits much less time consuming 

Whichever way the OP goes, I hope you are considering rescue  all my animals are from rescue and people are always surprised as they are young, healthy and some are even like pedigree breeds  (not that I really mind either way!)


----------



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I have two guinea pigs. They live indoors, are really friendly, easy to take care of and don't smell - bonus - lol. They are lovely pets if handled frequently, my two sons love ours. We've had them five years now and whenever we come home from being out they always welcome us with squeaks :smile:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I have had several of both and definately prefer Guinea Pigs. IME they have been much more friendly. They give you that call (as JimmyChoo said) when they hear you coming and I just love all their little noises they make!

I had several outdoor ones and my last was a rescue indoor one about 5 years old who's buddy had died. They had got another Guinea Pig to keep him company and he was not impressed, so they got rid 
So when I had him, he was kept on his own, in my house. He loved the dogs btw!


----------

